# New system hardware compatibility



## larlap (Nov 1, 2021)

I was thinking about using a Gigabyte C246-WU4 motherboard with a Xeon E-2124 processor and 32G G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3200 CL16. 

I plan to use it for zfs storage. Is there any reason this combo might not work?

This would be my first build for a FreeBSD system.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2021)

larlap said:


> Is there any reason this combo might not work?


I don't see anything glaringly obvious why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 1, 2021)

You need to research the Intel LAN provided on this motherboard.
Some of the newest Intel interfaces are not supported yet.
So using the datasheet the i210 is probably supported but the i219 is not (On FreeBSD 12)


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2021)

At least it's not those weird 2.5GBit/s interfaces. But yeah, the specs don't exactly tell you _which_ Intel Gigabit chipset they used.


----------



## msplsh (Nov 1, 2021)

It's in the PDF: Intel i210AT and i219LM


----------



## larlap (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you all. This is an amazing community.


----------



## Geezer (Nov 2, 2021)

Recommend you have a good look through bsd-hardware.info


----------



## aponomarenko (Nov 9, 2021)

We have one probe of this board in the db: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=4117a39b03


----------

